# Looking for a mutual gain story



## trackstar (Aug 12, 2017)

I read it a few years back but can't find it searching. I think it was called "Highschool Jeans". A guy who's stayed thin enough to fit into his high school jeans years later meets a female fat admirer / feeder. And they both gain until even she can't fit in them. All hell appreciated.


----------



## trackstar (Aug 18, 2017)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69988&highlight="High+school+jeans"

For anyone interested found it!


----------

